# .97 BRISKETS



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

My better half just called me from Wal Mart here in Crosby. Briskets are .97 a lb. I haven't seen them that low in a while. Time to load the freezer.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

The quality of that brisket is going to be sub-par just like everything else in their stores. You get what you pay for.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Anjinsan said:


> The quality of that brisket is going to be sub-par just like everything else in their stores. You get what you pay for.


Really?! I guess I need to start buying Kobe beef for now on. Although. I9 have been able to win a few trophies with that below par meat from Wally World. The pit has has a habit of making a below par piece of meat oh so good.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

liftologist said:


> Really?! I guess I need to start buying Kobe beef for now on. Although. I9 have been able to win a few trophies with that below par meat from Wally World. The pit has has a habit of making a below par piece of meat oh so good.


LOL !


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

liftologist said:


> My better half just called me from Wal Mart here in Crosby. Briskets are .97 a lb. I haven't seen them that low in a while. Time to load the freezer.


Just picked up a few...Thank you for the heads up!

RL


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Anjinsan said:


> The quality of that brisket is going to be sub-par just like everything else in their stores. You get what you pay for.


I thought that was the whole reason to cook a brisket forever. Turn a tough "subpar" cut of meat into something tender and juicy.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

liftologist said:


> Really?! I guess I need to start buying Kobe beef for now on. Although. I9 have been able to win a few trophies with that below par meat from Wally World. The pit has has a habit of making a below par piece of meat oh so good.


for competitions, i use kobe briskets


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> for competitions, i use kobe briskets


And how did they work for you, J? I have wanted to try one but somebody told me they didn't come out like a brisket the judges would like. I am tempted to give one a whirl.

Where do you get yours? Pete's?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

no, i was kidding.. if I ever got a Kobe brisket, I'd cut it up into steaks.. LMAO


----------



## WBHB (May 26, 2004)

I just left the Walmart in Sugarland and they were out of briskets completely. Infact, there was a guy there at the same time that was trying to by 2 cases at the 97cpp price. He actually cooks professionally, and he taught me a lot about how to get a very tender brisket, no matter where it comes from.

I left there and headed to the Katy store, and the briskets were marked $1.78. I talked to the assistant meat guy, and he couldn't honor the price. He went to the store manager about it, and said that they would not honor the price because they don't compete against other Walmarts. So much for their 
(false?) advertising.....

So, my big question is where is the ad for this? 

I have ribs in the freezer that I am cooking this weekend, but I sure wish I could put 4 or 5 briskets away for a rainy day...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

WBHB said:


> I just left the Walmart in Sugarland and they were out of briskets completely. Infact, there was a guy there at the same time that was trying to by 2 cases at the 97cpp price. He actually cooks professionally, and he taught me a lot about how to get a very tender brisket, no matter where it comes from.
> 
> I left there and headed to the Katy store, and the briskets were marked $1.78. I talked to the assistant meat guy, and he couldn't honor the price. He went to the store manager about it, and said that they would not honor the price because they don't compete against other Walmarts. So much for their
> (false?) advertising.....
> ...


did you pay attention to the date this was posted?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

It dont rain in Texas. He'd be waiting a long time for that rainy day.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> did you pay attention to the date this was posted?


dang I was getting all excited:bounce:O well off to HEB they have spare ribs on sale for $1.97


----------

